# water as sound absorber / reflector?



## opz99 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi

How is the sound reflection or absorbation function of water in a large plastic can? 

How would a 25 litre plastic can stand against say a normal bas trap? Is the question just stupid (as I don't can find anything about the topic..) ?

Don't ask how I got the idea....  

/ OpZ


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It will do little to nothing other than act as somewhat of a diffuser of mid and high frequencies due to the convex shape and high mass.

Bryan


----------



## basscleaner (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi. Any volume of water with mass close to human mass will affects like human presence affects to acoustics in a room (because, human body consist of more than 80% of water).
If the room is large, absorbing effect will be small. If the room is small, the effect may be sufficient to sence it by ears, especially if it is istalled in corners. Any massive thing will affects on acoustics. Anyway, it's an exotic decision (maybe not expensive )))


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

basscleaner said:


> Hi. Any volume of water with mass close to human mass will affects like human presence affects to acoustics in a room (because, human body consist of more than 80% of water).
> If the room is large, absorbing effect will be small. If the room is small, the effect may be sufficient to sence it by ears, especially if it is istalled in corners. Any massive thing will affects on acoustics. Anyway, it's an exotic decision (maybe not expensive )))


It might be the similar (and largely inconsequential) if one kept the large volume of water in a pliable enclosure like a plastic bag. Even so, the density of water makes it a poor absorber for air-borne sounds due to the impedance mismatch at the air/water interface. If kept in the more likely aquarium, the glass will be highly reflective and the filled tank will have negligible absorption.


----------



## basscleaner (Aug 22, 2011)

I've not took under the consideration a "blanket" of water tank. For instance, human body, covered by skin, corresponds absorbing material in hall projects, but pure water in pools - like a reflection surface. And of course, if water is covered by thick plastic or, moreover glass, it relates to reflection materials, no doubts.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

basscleaner said:


> For instance, human body, covered by skin, corresponds absorbing material in hall projects.............................


There are a lot of bodies on one surface of the room.


----------



## opz99 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for all the input ;-), I think I will go with some proven superchunks if waater was'nt any better.

/ OpZ


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a 7000 gallon pond that is in a mostly enclosed environment and the waterfalls have been measured at 76db. I sure wish the large body of water was able to reduce the noise of the water flowing. The only thing I have seen is to use acoustic sound absorbing panels on the ceiling... I hope they will help. I know I can just reduce the flow but I like the 4000gph waterfalls.


----------

